# Argentine Snaffle; How to attach to headstall



## barrelracer11 (Jan 8, 2012)

I recently bought an argentine snaffle for one od my barrel horses after a reccomendation from one of my barrel racing friends. I have always used a tom thumb so I am not real familiar with this type of bit. I was wondering exactly how to attach it to the headstall. Like where the curb strap goes and everything. She has moved so I can't ask her for help. Would hate to put it on wrong!! :-o Thanks for any help you can give! 


This is what I got except for it has a copper mouthpice instead. Does that chain stay on it??


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

You attach the head stall to the top ring and you leave the curb chain on. This makes it so you dont need the curb strap.


----------



## barrelracer11 (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh ok. Thanks!  So you don't attach anything to the middle ring?


----------



## barrelracer11 (Jan 8, 2012)

Alright! That makes sense!  Thanks! So nothing gets attached to the middle ring?


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Really you're supposed to ride with two sets of reins, one on the middle and one on the bottom, but most only ride with reins on the bottom.


----------



## barrelracer11 (Jan 8, 2012)

Alright! Thanks for the help!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

An Argentine snaffle is a Western Pelham, yes, but it is certainly not designed exclusively to be ridden with two sets of reins. In fact, I don't know a soul who uses two reins or roundings on an Argentine. You simply have the option of snaffle control, if you wish, but it's not the greatest anyway since the ring is so small. 

Leave the curb on as it is. Attach to the bridle with the bit hanger in front of the curb, like you do with your Tom Thumb. And hook your reins to the bottom rings, leaving the middle ring bare.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## barrelracer11 (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok thank you! I love your avatar picture too! Gorgeous!


----------



## Showjumper1 (Dec 20, 2011)

The middle ring I believe is to have the reins on for less leverage and to have more of a snaffle effect, and the lower rings on the shank are for more control/leverage. Correct me if Im wrong guys? I mostly ride english, and Im not as familiar with western bits.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

If you use the upper ring, it's just like the snaffle slot on a Pelham. But few if any Western riders take advantage of that effect.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

You can ride an Argentine with two reins? And it's okay? The universe won't implode and swollow me and my horse into a black whirlpool of darkness? :shock: 


YAY! Now I don't have to buy an honest-to-God Pelham and no longer have to switch bridles mid lesson. So much happiness.

Carry on, horseforum.


----------

